# My 93 g20 and 98 200sx



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

G20




200sx


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

diggin the ass on the 200... :idhitit:


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

:banhump: i love ur rear end


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

just a note that carpet flap from the backs of the seat are sapose to go under the carpet of the trunk.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks. I hate the carpet in our trunks. Stuff never stays in place. I would just strip the trunk if i didnt carry so much stuff in it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time to swap motors!!!!


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Indeed. workin on that homie. Ive been researching the logistics of it all. Trying to get a ballpark figure right now. But my GA has only 70k on it and i dont want that to go to waste. We'll see how long it takes before i get sick of the 1.6 tho. I'm craving the SR and boost.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thecolonelcm said:


> Indeed. workin on that homie. Ive been researching the logistics of it all. Trying to get a ballpark figure right now. But my GA has only 70k on it and i dont want that to go to waste. We'll see how long it takes before i get sick of the 1.6 tho. I'm craving the SR and boost.


arn't we all.... arn't we all......


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah, i'm like every other tool that wants an SR. Flame away! :thumbup:

if i do get it, can i join your "high and mighty" club too sentrixx? 

Too many haters.

Thanks to everyone else for the positive comments.


----------

